# Shop Safety in this Extreme Weather



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

It goes without saying, that Safety in the Shop is critical at all times. However, with the current weather blasting the ENTIRE US, I was just reminded why you should not have anything on your hands while working.

Luckily, the only injury was a broken coffee cup. So reminder to self, make sure all sunscreen is off of your hands before proceeding into the shop. Our current heat wave (90 degrees on Saturday and Sunday) is supposed to end today, so we do have some relief in sight.

Sorry Boston, and the other 75% of the Country with that nasty white stuff on the ground, I could not resist…..


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

If you actually lived up here near the home of the Green and Gold you wouldn't have to worry about relief. I read -11F on my way into work this morning. It's supposed to get to +28F on Saturday, I don't know how we'll survive those high temps.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It will be -7 tonight two hour delay for school. I will not have to get up as early to go to school. I have been using a 17,000 btu kerosene heater to supplement my bigmaxx gas heater so it will not run as much. My surprise is the kerosene heater is maintaining 60 degrees without the BigMaxx cycling on.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

> If you actually lived up here near the home of the Green and Gold you wouldn t have to worry about relief. I read -11F on my way into work this morning. It s supposed to get to +28F on Saturday, I don t know how we ll survive those high temps.
> 
> - bdresch


I have made the trip several times and that was enough for me. NFC Championship Game 6 or so years ago, against the Giants, -24 at kick off. I can honestly say I have never recovered (from the cold and the game). 
My Dad lives in Northern Michigan and wonders why I never visit in the winter..

Our weather is so nice that our Commander & Chief even flew out here last weekend to golf.

Stay warm, and you are much more of a man than I am


----------

